
China Formally Eases One-Child Policy - rohshall
http://online.wsj.com/news/articles/SB10001424052702304753504579285713411915716
======
midas007
Just curious because of the massive gender imbalance: what is the prevalence
of "mail-order" brides in China?

~~~
infinite8s
From a recent documentary I saw on the gender imbalance issue in China, it
seems China has more of a problem with 'kidnap-order' bribes.

~~~
midas007
Oh dang. Which docu, link perhaps?

------
brink
Please don't post links that require a login to read.

~~~
shimon_e
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6978474](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6978474)

Login free link.

~~~
jisaacstone
That's a bit off though, stating the change was a couple can have two children
if both parents are an only child. That change was actually made a while ago,
the new law is if either parent is an only child the couple can have two.

guardian link: [http://www.theguardian.com/world/2013/nov/15/china-one-
child...](http://www.theguardian.com/world/2013/nov/15/china-one-child-policy-
abolish-labour-camps)

